# Indoor Tortoise Cage Options!



## peauk (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking to buy a new tortoise cage for indoors.
The current type I have is this:






I originally had a glass style vivarium with slide doors. I had this until I quickly learnt that these were bad for ventilation and that if a tortoise had an all glass cage it would slowly go made by bouncing into the glass all the time.

So I have an open style one, the largest I could get.
This has been great, and I have noticed a big difference in his breathing over the last 2 years that I have had him in this style of enclosure.

But I wish he could look around again, as my tortoise is extremely inquisitive. When he use to be in a glass vivarium he always use to look around and be able to see everyone passing etc. Aside from this I want to be able to see him as well when sitting down. The plastic open style enclosure won't allow this.

So i'm asking for advice or suggestions of any glass style or semi glass style enclosure.
Where the tortoise has a good level of air flow and ventilation but will be able to see me and others.
If anyone could suggest something like this, perhaps something that i could adjust for extra ventilation by simply taking of the top etc. I know some vivariums have cut holes in for ventilation etc.

Looking forward to some advice.

Best,

Phil


----------



## JonahQKline (Jan 30, 2012)

I could say this is good for a baby, but If it is bigger it's not the best. I would reccomend a plastic tub, big circle plastic kiddie pool or a tortoise table.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the size is most important: plenty of room as your tort grows. The exact style of tort home should be what you want and where your tort does well.
So a tortoise table with a piece of plexiglass installed in a cut out on the front side would be fine. Sides could be 14-16-18 inches high, OK for air flow (not too deep, that is), with length and width as you can make it/afford.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm gona start making a tortoise table for my hermann and like ures mine likes to look around and have a nose out his tank  I like to c him aswell  so I'm gona put a piece of glass or something clear that he can c through just on the one side  mine doesn't seem to get stressed by the glass so I think it's a good idea


----------



## peauk (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all your reply guys!
I found this carpenter on Ebay, who makes these amazing table housings. Basically exactly what I wanted. I've attached some of his tables he sells online. He will make them any size too.








I think they are pretty cool.

Best,
Phil


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 31, 2012)

Wonderful. You are in the UK, right? There are amazing options for tortoise tables over there, far more than we have here. And the screening on top is large enough to allow UV through.
That looks like just what you want.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 31, 2012)

i was going to buy off that one, but for the size i needed was alot of Â£Â£


----------



## peauk (Jan 31, 2012)

tyler0912 said:


> i was going to buy off that one, but for the size i needed was alot of Â£Â£



Are you going for a custom size? Larger than the sizes he generally does?
Well the one I will get is, the single window option at 48" x 24" with an 8" wide hole for the hide. 

I'll make my own legs for it and varnish it myself. This saves a bit of money.
I'd love to have the ramp version but a bit pricey for me at the moment. 

What do you guys use for lighting? I have a large basking clamp lamp 125w UVA, UVB bulb.

Just need to figure out where to clamp this to on the housing. As the 60w basking lamp that comes with the housing would not be enough, no??

Best,
Phil


----------



## Zamric (Jan 31, 2012)

Just for the record.... 2'x4' is a very small enclosure for all but the smallest torts. A glass Viverium is not as bad as you make it sound. If you have live plants in then the tort has plenty of air and if its circulation your worried about, a simple desk fan can give you all the circulation you need. If your getting something with a window then you have already overcome your "bouncing into the glass all the time" excuse .

"Yes", if a tortoise sees outside he will try to go that way (they are ALWAYS trying to excape!)but bouncing off the glass wont drive them mad. This too can be remedied by putting a run of wide tape around the glass at ground level so THEY can't see out but you can see in. A 40 gal breeder tank will give just the same space as the 2'x4' wood table your concidering and give you a beautiful Vivarium to place in your living space. (not to mention MUCH cheaper!) I would HOWEVER suggest you get a BIGGER tank.... say 75-90 gal so your little guy has plenty of room to grow and exercise.


----------



## peauk (Jan 31, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Just for the record.... 2'x4' is a very small enclosure for all but the smallest torts. A glass Viverium is not as bad as you make it sound. If you have live plants in then the tort has plenty of air and if its circulation your worried about, a simple desk fan can give you all the circulation you need. If your getting something with a window then you have already overcome your "bouncing into the glass all the time" excuse .
> 
> "Yes", if a tortoise sees outside he will try to go that way (they are ALWAYS trying to excape!)but bouncing off the glass wont drive them mad. This too can be remedied by putting a run of wide tape around the glass at ground level so THEY can't see out but you can see in. A 40 gal breeder tank will give just the same space as the 2'x4' wood table your concidering and give you a beautiful Vivarium to place in your living space. (not to mention MUCH cheaper!) I would HOWEVER suggest you get a BIGGER tank.... say 75-90 gal so your little guy has plenty of room to grow and exercise.



Hi Zamric,

Thanks for your advice. Mine is only a small tortoise, a Russian Horsfield's tortoise, male at 6". I've an outdoor cage for him as well, but prefer him to be in during Winter here in the UK.

I use to have a glass vivarium, but if I start adding desk fans, things will start to get cluttered and messy. 
What common plants would you recommend for an indoor housing?

Best,
Phil


----------



## Zamric (Jan 31, 2012)

Phil

Check under the Diet and food section for plants that are edible and poisonious.... any plant that is edible and small enough that it can be grown in a Vivarium is good. As for the fan... I don't think it's nessacery, it was just given as advice to solve any air circulation questions (BTW a small computer exaust fan would serve the same purpose if you can figure away to power it properly)

For Vivarium samples, check out TerryO's vivarium links. (under "Enclosures")


----------



## peauk (Jan 31, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Phil
> 
> Check under the Diet and food section for plants that are edible and poisonious.... any plant that is edible and small enough that it can be grown in a Vivarium is good. As for the fan... I don't think it's nessacery, it was just given as advice to solve any air circulation questions (BTW a small computer exaust fan would serve the same purpose if you can figure away to power it properly)
> 
> For Vivarium samples, check out TerryO's vivarium links. (under "Enclosures")



THANK YOU!!


I've ordered the new housing, and will post photos and review when I receive, it will be in about 12 days time.


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2012)

you can try the bookcase idea...
for plants... grass seed, petunias, pansies...


----------



## peauk (Jan 31, 2012)

Laura said:


> you can try the bookcase idea...
> for plants... grass seed, petunias, pansies...



Bookcase idea? You mean, I should get myself a book?


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2012)

No.. get a used bookcase... lay it on its back, remove the shleves. line it with plastic, put in your substrate and hides, lighting heat and you have a nice tort habitat!


----------



## ascott (Jan 31, 2012)

What size is the current enclosure you have?


----------

